# ربي يسوع احبك من كل قلبي



## كلدانية (9 يناير 2016)

يا يسوع مد لي يد العون وساعدني
 أنا المعذب على الارض خلصني
 ارفع عني هذا الحزن ثم اشفعني...
وافتح لي باب السعادة وشاركني
,,,,,,
يسوع انني أناديك أتسمعني 
 ها أنا انتظرك هلا تأتيني
 أنها كثرت الخطايا في زماني
 وكل رجائي أن تقبل غفراني 
,,,,,,
يسوع يا احب من ضوء عيوني
 وحدك تسكن قلبي وفيك أيماني
 كن معي كل يوم ولا تفارقني
 كأنني اخاف من الايام صدقني
,,,,,,
يسوع مااروع طيبتك في ظني
 متى ما دعوتك تستجيبني
 أنت الحياة منك استمد حناني
 وأنت الامل في خلاص ينتظرني
,,,,,,
أنت المصير وفيك تحيا سنيني
 وجهك المشرق في الظلمات يرشدني
 أنت الخبزُ في وقت الضيق تعينني
 قوي الروح والايمان تجعلني
,,,,,,
ما من سواك يقدر ان ينجيني
 حكيم انت ايا كان مرضي تشفيني
 نعم بك استعين حياتي فأرحمني
 أنت حبيبي وهذا كل ما يكفيني
 انت حبــــــــــيـــبـــــــــي
 وهذا كــــــــــل مــــــــــا يكــــــــفيــــــــني​


----------



## fight the devil (16 يناير 2016)

امين ربنا يباركك


----------



## peace_86 (16 يناير 2016)

*آمين ... يسوع المسيح هو الألف والياء.. سبب حياتنا هو سيدنا يسوع*


----------



## Maran+atha (17 يناير 2016)

آمين آمين آمين
حقا محتاجين الى نعمة ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح 
ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و يكون معكى دائما
فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)

fight the devil قال:


> امين ربنا يباركك


شكرا لمرورك
ربنا يبارك​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)

peace_86 قال:


> *آمين ... يسوع المسيح هو الألف والياء.. سبب حياتنا هو سيدنا يسوع*


شكرا لمرورك الجميل بيس
وربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## كلدانية (17 يناير 2016)

Maran+atha قال:


> آمين آمين آمين
> حقا محتاجين الى نعمة ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح
> ربنا يباركك و يعوض تعب محبتك و يكون معكى دائما
> فيحافظ عليكى ويفرح قلبك ويحقق كل امنياتك للأبد آمين.


شكرااا جزيلا لمرورك
 ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك الرااائعة
​


----------



## SH-Jesus-SH (22 يناير 2016)

*امين امين​*


----------



## كلدانية (22 يناير 2016)

​


SH-Jesus-SH قال:


> ​*​
> امين امين
> ​​*​​



ربنا يبارك​


----------

